# "Blink " new composition



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

View attachment Blink.pdf
is this getting attatched?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i was reading this in allegro. but it seems to be rubato... *nods, i will have to test out the sound on the second guitar measure 60-63 via muse score though... in my mind it sounds really strange... since i haven't seen much guitar styled compositions... :O


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

It is meant to sound slightly " off piste "


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

it makes more sense (after looking up the off piste) :3


----------

